# Sticky  Dedicated Nissan Armada Forum - ClubArmada.com



## ekool (Oct 16, 2007)

We have a dedicated Nissan Armada Forum for the Nissan Armada which can be found here: Nissan Armada Forums


----------



## Jed1971 (Jul 20, 2017)

Guys I have a 2010 QX56 this is just a fancy Armada, my AC will not cool at idle are driving around town slow speeds but once on the highway it will freeze you out. I initially thought it was the condenser fan but when I checked it out it is running strong so I am now stumped. Has anyone had similar experience or may know what is going on before I have to take it to a shop?


----------



## cbfodalo (Jun 25, 2017)

Jed1971 said:


> Guys I have a 2010 QX56 this is just a fancy Armada, my AC will not cool at idle are driving around town slow speeds but once on the highway it will freeze you out. I initially thought it was the condenser fan but when I checked it out it is running strong so I am now stumped. Has anyone had similar experience or may know what is going on before I have to take it to a shop?


I think this is a pretty common problem with these trucks. I have a 2013 armada platinum, same exact issue. I think it needs an aftermarket double condensor fan. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

